# Sadie and her peeps



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Sadie loves her peeps.. She thinks their butts smell good lol and loves to hang with them


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just waiting on he next deposit. My dogs go crazy for it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh no she was sniffing their butts but not for poop lol, all the dogs wait till the poop is on the ground lol


----------

